

Private Beta Access to Geeklist for YC News Readers (code: YCREADERS1) - chrissanz
http://geekli.st/invite/hackers

======
mike-cardwell
I prefer to sign up to things _after_ I know what they do. No idea what your
service does other than some wishy washy claims about increasing credibility.

~~~
chrissanz
Hi Mike! not wishy washy at all, we are all devs here
<https://github.com/geeklist> run by devs for devs. Go to the about to learn
more, but is pretty straight forward... an achievement based street cred
builder for developers.. easy.

------
pan69
I don't user Twitter. Is that an issue?

~~~
rekatz
for now we only are open to twitter users.

------
stack0v3erfl0w
Why do you need so much privileges for my twitter account ?

~~~
phreeza
Seems like they use twitter with a hashtag instead of an internal messaging
system

~~~
twink
Wrong.

------
the-kenny
{"response":"ok","errors":null}

------
rekatz
happy holidays :)

